
Let’s just solve the file format problem - bpierre
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/3645
======
tobylane
Solve it by detailing the past, not defining a new format to replace all
others (aka format #11). I got the impression they wanted to to the latter
until the second half.

Sounds a reasonable plan, though scanning in all sorts of records between
typewriter and file formats (not a time period I know anything about) is the
sort of thing to be done the same way and possibly more important.

------
crazygringo
I don't get it. It's just collecting and digitizing document format reference
manuals?

I guess I feel a little underwhelmed, compared to the expectations raised by
the post's title.

------
dasgagafg
Seems quite interesting, though I found the format of the post extremely off-
putting.

------
codgercoder
Oh, and world hunger the next month.

